# Speedsolving.com Side 'n Blind 2022



## BenChristman1 (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello everyone, I decided that I wanted to try running another forum competition, and I thought this would be a good idea for one! This competition is inspired by the Swedish "side 'n blind" competitions from 2020 and 2022, which can be viewed here and here. This is a free, online competition that will take place from Saturday, August 13th to Friday, August 26.

Registration opens now and closes on Friday, August 12th at 11:59 PM EST.

*Events*

Pyraminx (2 rounds, ao5)
Megaminx (1 round, ao5)
Skewb (2 rounds, ao5)
Square-1 (1 round, ao5)
Clock (1 round, ao5)
3x3 OH (2 rounds, ao5)
3x3 FMC (1 round, mo3)
3x3 BLD (1 round, bo3)
4x4 BLD (1 round, bo3)
3x3 MBLD (1 round, bo1)
*Schedule*

Round 1 (pyraminx, skewb, 3x3 OH): August 13 - August 19
Finals A (pyraminx, skewb, 3x3 OH): August 20 - August 26
Finals B (megaminx, square-1, clock, 3x3 FMC, 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 3x3 MBLD): August 13 - August 26
*Important Links*

Competitor List
Scrambles:
Round 1
Finals A: not available
Finals B

Time submission
Round 1
Finals A : not available
Finals B

Results
*Other Information*

Top 6 competitors advance from Round 1 to Finals.

Please follow the WCA Regulations as closely as possible! This includes using a Stackmat (if you have one available), using no more than 15 seconds of inspection, and making sure to count +2s and DNFs.

This competition is not associated with the SFCA. Please PM me separately if you have any questions about this decision.

****The number of rounds and/or the schedule may be altered, depending on number of competitors. If there are 3 or less competitors in any event, that event will be removed from the competition. These changes will be announced prior to the start of the competition.****

-----------------------------------

Please let me know if you have any questions! Happy cubing!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can I sign up here because I can't access google?


Sure; I’m not at home at the moment, but I’ll add you to the spreadsheet when I get back. What events would you like to do?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 2, 2022)

Sign me up for mega, OH, FMC, 3-5 BLD, and multi blind. Thanks!


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

@BenChristman1, I don’t mind if you say no but, do you want my help organising the comp since this comp is not associated with SFCA? I am not in the SFCA either so don’t worry about that.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> @BenChristman1, I don’t mind if you say no but, do you want my help organising the comp since this comp is not associated with SFCA? I am not in the SFCA either so don’t worry about that.


Sure! PM me your email, then I’ll share everything with you.

Reminder to everyone that registration closes tomorrow night at 11:59 PM EST!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

I can be the delegate if you want this in the SFCA. Also, all events except all blind events for me, please.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I can be the delegate if you want this in the SFCA. Also, all events except all blind events for me, please.


You are meant to use the sign up button in Ben’s first message


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Oh, okay thanks.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I can be the delegate if you want this in the SFCA.


I think I’ve made it pretty clear that I do not want this to be associated with the SFCA, and I’ve also privately made it very clear to gsingh that I do not currently approve of the SFCA as a whole. It was kind of a big thing, considering that the SFCA just claimed my comp without my permission whatsoever. Thank you for your offer, though.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

I really really like the idea of this comp.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 11, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think I’ve made it pretty clear that I do not want this to be associated with the SFCA, and I’ve also privately made it very clear to gsingh that I do not currently approve of the SFCA as a whole. It was kind of a big thing, considering that the SFCA just claimed my comp without my permission whatsoever. Thank you for your offer, though.


I understand not wanting to associate this with the SFCA, but I just wanted to ask: How did we claim your comp? I pm'd you and you were fine with adding it to the website. When you changed your mind later on I removed it from the website.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

@BenChristman1 for some reason i can’t start a conversation with you


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I understand not wanting to associate this with the SFCA, but I just wanted to ask: How did we claim your comp? I pm'd you and you were fine with adding it to the website. When you changed your mind later on I removed it from the website.





Spoiler







For you and everyone to see, here are screenshots from our conversation. You explained that you were working on the SFCA, and that you were ready to reveal it soon. In your _*first message in that conversation*_, you said, and I quote, “So, your comp has been listed there [SFCA website]. All you will need to do is update the rankings and post scramles, we will handle live results, results submission, stuff like that,” effectively taking a lot of power from my own competition away from me without first talking to me about it. My response told you that you could add the final results to your website if you’d like, which I still stand by. I did not say, however, that you could be in charge of any of the organizational responsibilities that come with running this competition.

I’d prefer to not keep arguing about this on this thread, so if you (or anyone else for that matter) are still interested, you can talk to me privately.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 11, 2022)

Ben, could you try to start a conversation with me?

For everyone who is participating in 3x3 MBLD, please pm me how many cubes you will need to solve as I need to know how many scrambles I need to put down!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Hey everybody! The competition starts tomorrow, so if you haven't registered yet, or want to make changes to your registration, make sure to do so in the next few hours at the link found in the original post. There have been some changes in the number of rounds due to the amount of competitors. All of these changes will also be updated in the original post.

Round 1 (pyraminx, skewb, 3x3 OH): August 13 - August 19
Finals A (pyraminx, skewb, 3x3 OH): August 20 - August 26
Finals B (megaminx, square-1, clock, 3x3 FMC, 3x3 BLD, 4x4 BLD, 3x3 MBLD): August 13 - August 26

5x5 blindfolded has been removed as an event due to lack of competitors.

The top 6 competitors will advance from the first round to finals.



Spoiler



@BenChristman1 @DynaXT @Timona @turtwig @Luke Solves Cubes @gsingh @Twisted Cubing @bulkocuber @WHACITROX @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @DUDECUBER @GrettGrett @baseballjello67 @Clock_Enthusiast @Abram Grimsley @NigelTheCuber



Thanks everybody! Get ready for tomorrow! Happy cubing!


----------



## GrettGrett (Aug 13, 2022)

can you post the scrambles?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Good afternoon everyone! Here are the five most important links for this week:

Round 1 scrambles
Finals B scrambles
Round 1 submission
Finals B submission
Results
These will all also be located in the original post. Remember that you have until Friday to submit your times for Round 1. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Timona (Aug 13, 2022)

There isn't anywhere on the submission form to input SS Forum Username, and it also says the email isn't gonna be shared. Is that an error or something?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> There isn't anywhere on the submission form to input SS Forum Username, and it also says the email isn't gonna be shared. Is that an error or something?


Thanks for pointing that out! It should be updated now.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 13, 2022)

For FMC, where do we put our solutions? Do I DM them to you?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> For FMC, where do we put our solutions? Do I DM them to you?


I wasn’t planning on making you show solutions, but yes. Please PM your solutions to me.

@DynaXT @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @DUDECUBER @GrettGrett @baseballjello67


----------



## GrettGrett (Aug 14, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wasn’t planning on making you show solutions, but yes. Please PM your solutions to me.


I don't know fmc, so I just solved it normally and typed a B for every turn.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 16, 2022)

3 days left until the end of round 1! Only 8 people have submitted their results! Hurry up!


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wasn’t planning on making you show solutions, but yes. Please PM your solutions to me.
> 
> @DynaXT @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @DUDECUBER @GrettGrett @baseballjello67



I can't PM you, do I just send it here?


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 16, 2022)

@DynaXT @Luke Solves Cubes @gsingh @bulkocuber @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @Clock_Enthusiast @Abram Grimsley @NigelTheCuber 
*Post your results now!!*


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> @DynaXT @Luke Solves Cubes @gsingh @bulkocuber @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @Clock_Enthusiast @Abram Grimsley @NigelTheCuber
> *Post your results now!!*


Yo chill we've got 3 more days, also I did post my pyra and skewb times.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 17, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> @DynaXT @Luke Solves Cubes @gsingh @bulkocuber @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @Clock_Enthusiast @Abram Grimsley @NigelTheCuber
> *Post your results now!!*


do I pm you my solves?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 17, 2022)

Twisted Cubing said:


> @DynaXT @Luke Solves Cubes @gsingh @bulkocuber @Imsoosm @cuberswoop @Clock_Enthusiast @Abram Grimsley @NigelTheCuber
> *Post your results now!!*


Submitted all my times! I did good imo.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 17, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> do I pm you my solves?





BenChristman1 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Here are the five most important links for this week:
> 
> Round 1 scrambles
> Finals B scrambles
> ...


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 17, 2022)

Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to compete. A few days ago I had to pull weeds in my garden (they were so many that I basically had to remove the whole garden lol) but as a result of that combined to a stupidly long cubing session I got pain in my right wrist. It's like having to do a heavily weighted wrist curl every time I move my fingers to type or cube etc.
I was hoping for it to recover but it didn't happen so rip.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi everyone, you have about 12 hours left to submit your Round 1 times. Remember, you have one more week to submit your times for the “Finals B” events, so those do not have to be done now. The only events that have to be done by tonight are pyraminx, skewb, and one-handed. Good luck!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Is it possible for me to change my FMC solution? Because I thought the FMC results were also due tomorrow so I was rushing a bit.


No, that's not how that works. Sorry.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Good morning everyone! Unfortunately (or not unfortunately, depending on your point of view), I will not be able to post first round results or new scrambles until either tonight or tomorrow because I’m going to a competition today. I just wanted to make a quick post explaining so that nobody was worried. Just to make it clear, anything submitted late will still not be accepted, as I can look at the time it was sent in. For now, you can work on finishing up your “Finals B” events if you haven’t already.

Thank you to everyone participating in this competition and I will try to get out new scrambles as soon as I can!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hey everybody, I'm sorry for taking so long to post the new scrambles, but here they are, along with all the information for finals. These will also be in the original post. Remember that all times are due by this Friday at 11:59 PM EST!

Here is a list of all the people advancing to finals:

Pyraminx: @Clock_Enthusiast @GrettGrett @DynaXT @turtwig @baseballjello67 @BalsaCuber 
Skewb: @DynaXT @DUDECUBER @Clock_Enthusiast @turtwig @baseballjello67 @Timona 
3x3 OH: @gsingh @turtwig @Luke Solves Cubes @BenChristman1 @Timona @baseballjello67 

Finals A scrambles
Finals A submission

Good luck to everyone in the finals!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Reminder to everyone to get your results in within the next 24 hours! Thanks!


----------



## turtwig (Aug 31, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hey everybody, I'm sorry for taking so long to post the new scrambles, but here they are, along with all the information for finals. These will also be in the original post. Remember that all times are due by this Friday at 11:59 PM EST!
> 
> Here is a list of all the people advancing to finals:
> 
> ...


When will the results be posted?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2022)

I’m sorry everyone; I’ve been very busy spending my last couple weeks of summer break with my friends and family. I’m going to try to post the results ASAP, but I’m sorry if it takes awhile. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 2, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m sorry everyone; I’ve been very busy spending my last couple weeks of summer break with my friends and family. I’m going to try to post the results ASAP, but I’m sorry if it takes awhile. Thanks for understanding.


Is it possible for you to share the Google form with me or something? You can just DM me here. I'm on break right now so I have free time to compile the results.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Sep 3, 2022)

Sorry for the wait for results, Ben has been enjoying himself as you know and I have been focusing on my own comp but here they are. I have only done the people on the podium.
Pyraminx:
1st - Clock_Enthusiast
2nd - GrettGrett
3rd - BalsaCuber

Megaminx:
1st - Timona
2nd - DynaXT
3rd - turtwig

Skewb:
1st - DUDECUBER
2nd - DynaXT
3rd - Clock_Enthusiast

Square-1:
1st - turtwig
2nd - GrettGrett
3rd - DynaXT

Clock:
1st - Clock_Enthusiast
2nd - DynaXT
3rd - Luke Solves Cubes

3x3 OH:
1st - gsingh
2nd - turtwig

3x3 FMC:
1st - DynaXT
2nd - GrettGrett

3x3 BLD:
1st - DynaXT
2nd - turtwig 
3rd - GrettGrett

4x4 BLD
1st - DynaXT

3x3 MBLD 
1st - DynaXT


----------



## BalsaCuber (Sep 3, 2022)

My first Podium!


Twisted Cubing said:


> Sorry for the wait for results, Ben has been enjoying himself as you know and I have been focusing on my own comp but here they are. I have only done the people on the podium.
> Pyraminx:
> 1st - Clock_Enthusiast
> 2nd - GrettGrett
> ...


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 3, 2022)

Technically I shouldn’t be first in 4BLD since I triple DNF’ed but ok.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 4, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Technically I shouldn’t be first in 4BLD since I triple DNF’ed but ok.


Such tomfoolery in the system indeed! You ought to be last place, behind...


never mind!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks @Twisted Cubing for posting the results, and thank you to everyone for competing! Once most of the forum competitions that are going on have died down, I’d like to organize another. I think that there’s too many going on at the moment, but I am interested in trying more. Thanks again everyone!


----------

